# Vikes and Pukes schedule for 2009



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Vikes play.....

Home Games: Chicago, Detroit, Green Bay, San Francisco, Seattle, Baltimore, Cincinnati, New York Giants

Away Games: Chicago, Detroit, Green Bay, Arizona, St. Louis, Cleveland, Pittsburgh, Carolina

Pukes play.....

HOME: San Francisco, Seattle, Baltimore, Cincinnati, Dallas, Minnesota, Detroit, Chicago

AWAY: Arizona, St. Louis, Cleveland, Pittsburgh, New Orleans, Minnesota, Detroit, Chicago


----------

